# Rupes LHR15 Bigfoot Machine Only



## DW News Hound (Aug 22, 2013)

NEWS from Cleanandshiny

I have just received an email from the guys over at Clean and Shiny about a deal they have just launched on the Rupes Bigfoot Machines.

Clean and Shiny is one of the *First Official UK Rupes Dealers* offering both the products and training on the Bigfoot DA from their premises in Hampshire and online at www.cleanandshiny.co.uk

Due to unprecedented demand C&S now have in stock the LHR15 Bigfoot Polisher as a Machine Only option for an *amazing price of just £349.00* meaning if you were looking for just the machine without any pads or polishes this is for you or you could buy the machine with your own configuration of pads and polishes and not be restricted to the current kits.

If your in the market for a Rupes machine or some training you should check C&S out at www.cleanandshiny.co.uk

Check the Deal out HERE


----------

